# portupgrade problem



## xwwu (Jan 13, 2012)

Dear friends:

When running [cmd=]portupgrade -a[/cmd]


```
portupgrade -a
** Makefile possibly broken: lang/php5:
Shared object "libutil.so.8" not found, required by "perl""/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 245:
 warning: "/usr/local/sbin/apxs -q MPM_NAME" returned non-zero status
php5-5.3.3_2
: Your apache does not support DSO modules
```
What's the matter? need your help.

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 13, 2012)

Did you also upgrade from 8.x to 9.0?


----------



## xwwu (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes, I upgrade my server from 8.2 to 9.0.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 13, 2012)

Install misc/compat8x temporarily and rebuild _all_ your ports.


----------



## xwwu (Jan 13, 2012)

Just compat4x, 5x, 6x and 7x. No 8x.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 13, 2012)

You need the libraries from 8.x to 'fix' your currently installed ports.

I don't know why you have compat4x, 5x, 6x and 7x installed but unless you run a lot of old binaries they're not needed.


----------



## xwwu (Jan 13, 2012)

What I mean is I can't find compat8x in /usr/ports/misc. There are compat4x, 5x, 6x and 7x. Just no 8x.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 13, 2012)

Your ports tree is too old, update it.


----------



## xwwu (Jan 13, 2012)

cvsup again, but no change. Maybe compat8x has been deleted from misc/.


----------



## kpa (Jan 13, 2012)

Directory listing from an up to date ports tree:


```
ls -ld /usr/ports/misc/compat*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel   8 Dec 18 03:04 /usr/ports/misc/compat4x
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel   7 Dec 18 03:04 /usr/ports/misc/compat5x
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel  10 Dec 18 03:04 /usr/ports/misc/compat6x
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel   9 Dec 18 03:04 /usr/ports/misc/compat7x
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel   9 Jan 12 05:37 /usr/ports/misc/compat8x
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 13, 2012)

xwwu said:
			
		

> cvsup again, but no change. maybe compat8x has been deleted from misc/.



Can you post your sup file?


----------



## xwwu (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks very much! the file is:


```
Welcome to FreeBSD!

#
# This file contains all of the "CVSup collections" that make up the
# FreeBSD-current source tree.
#
# CVSup (CVS Update Protocol) allows you to download the latest CVS
# tree (or any branch of development therefrom) to your system easily
# and efficiently (far more so than with sup, which CVSup is aimed
# at replacing).  If you're running CVSup interactively, and are
# currently using an X display server, you should run CVSup as follows
# to keep your CVS tree up-to-date:
#
#       cvsup standard-supfile
#
# If not running X, or invoking cvsup from a non-interactive script, then
# run it as follows:
#
#       cvsup -g -L 2 standard-supfile
#
# You may wish to change some of the settings in this file to better
# suit your system:
#
standard-supfile: unmodified, readonly: line 1
# $FreeBSD: src/share/examples/cvsup/standard-supfile,v 1.25.2.1.4.2 2008/11/25 19:39:27 kensmith Exp $
#
# This file contains all of the "CVSup collections" that make up the
# FreeBSD-current source tree.
#
# CVSup (CVS Update Protocol) allows you to download the latest CVS
# tree (or any branch of development therefrom) to your system easily
# and efficiently (far more so than with sup, which CVSup is aimed
# at replacing).  If you're running CVSup interactively, and are
# currently using an X display server, you should run CVSup as follows
# to keep your CVS tree up-to-date:
#
#       cvsup standard-supfile
#
# If not running X, or invoking cvsup from a non-interactive script, then
# run it as follows:
#
#       cvsup -g -L 2 standard-supfile
#
# You may wish to change some of the settings in this file to better
# suit your system:
#
# host=CHANGE_THIS.FreeBSD.org
#               This specifies the server host which will supply the
#               file updates.  You must change it to one of the CVSup
#               mirror sites listed in the FreeBSD Handbook at
#               [url]http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/mirrors.html[/url].
#               You can override this setting on the command line
#               with cvsup's "-h host" option.
#
# base=/var/db
#               This specifies the root where CVSup will store information
#               about the collections you have transferred to your system.
#               A setting of "/var/db" will generate this information in
#               /var/db/sup.  You can override the "base" setting on the
#               command line with cvsup's "-b base" option.  This directory
#               must exist in order to run CVSup.
#
# prefix=/usr
#               This specifies where to place the requested files.  A
#               setting of "/usr" will place all of the files requested
#               in "/usr/src" (e.g., "/usr/src/bin", "/usr/src/lib").
#               The prefix directory must exist in order to run CVSup.
# Defaults that apply to all the collections
#
# IMPORTANT: Change the next line to use one of the CVSup mirror sites
# listed at [url]http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/mirrors.html[/url].
*default host=cvsup.us.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_9_0
*default delete use-rel-suffix

# If you seem to be limited by CPU rather than network or disk bandwidth, try
# commenting out the following line.  (Normally, today's CPUs are fast enough
# that you want to run compression.)
*default compress
## Main Source Tree.
#
# The easiest way to get the main source tree is to use the "src-all"
# mega-collection.  It includes all of the individual "src-*" collections.
src-all

# These are the individual collections that make up "src-all".  If you
# use these, be sure to comment out "src-all" above.
#src-base
#src-bin
#src-cddl
#src-contrib
#src-etc
#src-games
#src-gnu
#src-include
#src-kerberos5
#src-kerberosIV
#src-lib
#src-libexec
#src-release
#src-rescue
#src-sbin
#src-share
#src-sys
#src-tools
#src-usrbin
#src-usrsbin
# These are the individual collections that make up FreeBSD's crypto
# collection. They are no longer export-restricted and are a part of
# src-all
#src-crypto
#src-eBones
#src-secure
#src-sys-crypto
```


Regards!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 13, 2012)

That's the one to update your source tree, not your ports tree.


----------



## SNK (Jan 13, 2012)

Drop csup and use portsnap:
`# portsnap fetch update`


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 13, 2012)

xwwu, stop posting unformatted output, thanks. -> Proper formatting: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816


----------



## xwwu (Jan 14, 2012)

SNK said:
			
		

> Drop csup and use portsnap:
> `# portsnap fetch update`



Thanksï¼Œ portsnap works, compat8x is in misc/ right now.


----------



## xwwu (Jan 14, 2012)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> xwwu, stop posting unformatted output, thanks. -> Proper formatting: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816



Yes, I know. But I can't find CODE button as before. Sorry. Thanks for your work on my posting.


----------



## xwwu (Jan 14, 2012)

After installing compat8x, *portupgrade -a* works. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 14, 2012)

xwwu said:
			
		

> yes, I know. but I can't find CODE button as before. sorry. thanks for your work on my posting.



It's explained at the link: -> Proper formatting: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816

The button in the post editor looks like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Select a block of text that needs to be formatted, and click that.

You can also just type [code] and [/code] before and after a block of text.


----------

